# painting bathroom - primer for greenboard and hardiebacker?



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

You're trying to match the texture on the right side of the picture??? :whistling2: 

If so, I'd just skim coat over the thinset as smooth as possible, let it dry, and then re-texture that area. Roll on primer, then finish coat paint.

Where on the backerboard are you wanting to put sealer? With your tile already up, I'm not seeing the point. Hopefully you applied a sealer of some sort to the backerboard before tiling, or at least installed a good moisture barrier behind it.


----------



## carrotguy (May 21, 2007)

thekctermite said:


> You're trying to match the texture on the right side of the picture??? :whistling2:
> 
> If so, I'd just skim coat over the thinset as smooth as possible, let it dry, and then re-texture that area. Roll on primer, then finish coat paint.
> 
> Where on the backerboard are you wanting to put sealer? With your tile already up, I'm not seeing the point. Hopefully you applied a sealer of some sort to the backerboard before tiling, or at least installed a good moisture barrier behind it.


i'll hope to match the texture but we'll see what goes up. if i get a passable transition, i'll be happy. 

i'm including two more pics so you can see how far away from the shower this area is. i dunno how much water passes through cement board, but i know that joint compound doesn't like water. should i use the same versabond thinset for the wall texture near the tile? i was thinking about mixing it up with just a bit more water.

the alternative would be to use joint compound for the texture... that area shouldn't get too wet, but i dunno.

the sealer would be the primer i picked up from sherman williams... there's a moisture barrier behind the CBUs.

thanks for the response.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

You waterproofed behind that tile, right???? :whistling2:


----------



## pwhoolboom (May 20, 2008)

I'm no expert but I wouldn't think that area should get wet....


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

pwhoolboom said:


> I'm no expert but I wouldn't think that area should get wet....


You mean the textured wall and not the tile in the tub surround, right?


----------

